# 70 HP Four stroke Yamaha



## blw (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any knowledge of a 70 HP Yamaha four stroke that has a jet pump on it ? These motors are the same displacement as the 60 HP , but running a four valve per cylinder head. They are suppose to be pretty hot, just curious what one would do with a pump on it ? 
Thanks , BLW


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just ran across this on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whBb-JtzIb4&feature=channel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWqaaPcq5oE&feature=channel


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 7, 2012)

I look at the vidio of the Yamaha 70 and its a runner with goood take off power.Impresscive
Must be a fella needsto buy the moter from Yamaha and then buy a jet pump forit?I didunt see a 70 jet on the yamaha website :| what you guys with expeariance of running jets think about this moter?


----------

